# 2001 kioti lk3054



## thad'scub (Apr 5, 2007)

i will be tuning up my aunts kioti and was wondering what viscosity of oill that it uses and what are the lube points

thanks thad


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

15W-40 diesel oil, pretty much any brand is a good quality oil nowadays. I like Shell Rotella T and John Deere Plus 50 oils. As far as the lube points, the owners manual will show them, otherwise just keep a sharp eye out for the zirk fittings to grease.


----------



## CEDARHEAVEN (Feb 21, 2007)

Remember grease is your **** friend. There is never enough grease is a good way of maintaining that loader.


----------

